# Recommendations please



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm looking out for a new grinder. It seems like, for me, the MC2 is my best bet if buying new. And that's about as much as I can spend right now. But...it is hideously ugly and I would much prefer something else. I love the Ascaso steel grinders but really don't know how good they are. Might anyone have any alternative suggestions - new, second hand or reconditioned?

Cheers


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Baratza encore? It is new but Gail and Kat said it ground fine enough do espresso!






I am looking at one myself as I can't stretch to a vario! Hopefully the new gears should be durable enough if you only want it as an espresso grinder but only time will tell! Best price is £114 plus vat that I have found online


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Hmm...I'm not sure that it would be functionally as good as the MC2. And actually I prefer the look of the MC2 - industrial! It's growing on me but I would still prefer a prettier machine. What stops you from getting an MC2, given all its praise? Looks?


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't mind the looks but I wasn't sure about the step less adjustment as will want to make aero press or filter sometimes and once I have it dialled in I would like be able to go straight to 4 for espresso and then to 15 for filter etc and then fine tune from there. I am worried that with no markings on the adjustment screw it could take a while to dial in a shot if I made a French press the night before.

I think some of the I minis have got good reviews but I haven't found anything else in the same price bracket.


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. I want to buy a grinder in the near future but I'm not sure which way to go. I'm also no fan of the MC2's appearance, but the deal-breaker on that one is the lack of flexibility with regards to grind size. I'd like to be able to switch between espresso, Chemex, AeroPress and French press with as little fuss and as frequently as I like. I believe this wouldn't be possible with the MC2 because it would simply take too long turning the adjustment screw, and without markings it would be very hit and miss with regards to dialling it in quickly.

I was also looking at the Encore. This one suits my budget best as I will be able to buy an espresso machine and grinder at the same time, but I'm not sure about the quality of grounds for filter/press... To many fines I think?

I hear the maxims 'you get what you pay for' and 'buy the best you can afford' applied to buying grinders... I'm sorely tempted to buy the epsresso machine later, buy a good grinder now (probably the Vario) and solely enjoy brewed coffee in the mean time.


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Django said:



> I love the Ascaso steel grinders but really don't know how good they are.


The Ascaso grinders (I-steel/I-mini) are good - although avoid the ones with the ABS plastic bodywork as I've heard reports of them cracking. They come in two different versions: the i2 and i1. The i2 is fitted with 38mm conical burrs and the motor is fairly noisey. The i1 has 54mm flat burrs and is much quieter but you're paying an extra £40 odd for the better spec.

Like the MC2 the Ascasos are stepless so you can't easily switch from one brewing method to another.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

big dan said:


> I don't mind the looks but I wasn't sure about the step less adjustment as will want to make aero press or filter sometimes and once I have it dialled in I would like be able to go straight to 4 for espresso and then to 15 for filter etc and then fine tune from there. I am worried that with no markings on the adjustment screw it could take a while to dial in a shot if I made a French press the night before.
> 
> I think some of the I minis have got good reviews but I haven't found anything else in the same price bracket.


Yeah it sounds like the MC2 isn't for you, in that case. You could always buy a cheaper grinder for french press and the MC2 as well?


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Tryfan said:


> I hear the maxims 'you get what you pay for' and 'buy the best you can afford' applied to buying grinders... I'm sorely tempted to buy the epsresso machine later, buy a good grinder now (probably the Vario) and solely enjoy brewed coffee in the mean time.


That sounds very sensible. You can then spend a little more money on expensive beans!


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

JamesG said:


> The Ascaso grinders (I-steel/I-mini) are good - although avoid the ones with the ABS plastic bodywork as I've heard reports of them cracking. They come in two different versions: the i2 and i1. The i2 is fitted with 38mm conical burrs and the motor is fairly noisey. The i1 has 54mm flat burrs and is much quieter but you're paying an extra £40 odd for the better spec.
> 
> Like the MC2 the Ascasos are stepless so you can't easily switch from one brewing method to another.


I would really like an Ascaso I-steel i1 but can't seem to find one anywhere. Are they phasing them out or something?


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Django said:


> I would really like an Ascaso I-steel i1 but can't seem to find one anywhere. Are they phasing them out or something?


No they're not phasing them out. But they are in short supply in the UK at the moment.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Do you have any idea of the best price I might get one for? And when they might come back to the UK?


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been really happy with my Baratza Virtuoso, it looks good, it's a stepped grinder, it's quiet and well built.

I use it for my French press, stovetop Brikka and my Classic.

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pr4hav

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CoffeeDelivered.co.uk


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Not sure on the best price - be around £200-£210 for an i1. As for when they might be back in the UK - I was speaking to the UK distributor for Ascaso earlier in the week and their due a shipment from Spain by the end of the month. This should have the I-Steels on but its not confirmed yet.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

I have now managed to find an i1 steel online but just don't know if I can stretch to £200. I guess it's either the Iberital or the Ascaso, but can I justify an extra £70 for aesthetics? Hmmm.


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Well if it helps you justify the extra cash, the i1 has a better spec than the Iberital: its got a more powerful motor - 250w vs 140w; and better grinding burrs - 54mm flat discs vs 38mm (I think) conical burrs.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah I was looking at the specs of the as ascaso last night and the i1 has all metal discs and flat burrs where as the i2 had conical burrs a plastic mount. The review on bells barista certainly recommends you shy away from the i2!

Check out fleabay as I am currently bidding on an i1 so there are a few around!

Happy hunting


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks James. I think I will opt for the iSteel i1 (not the mini) over the MC2. Now it's just a question of deciding when I can afford it. Pay the gas bill or buy the grinder?

Dan, I think you're talking about the mini i1, which is a bit different to the isteel. Or maybe not. Am I right? Or are you talking about this one? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ascaso-I-1-Aluminium-Electric-Coffee-Grinder-/160785013426?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item256f889ab2

Looks nice but I'm after the steel because I reckon it will look awesome next to my gaggia. http://www.gallacoffee.co.uk/acatalog/ascaso-i-steel-coffee-grinder.html


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Django said:


> Pay the gas bill or buy the grinder?


I think we all know the answer to that. Just whip the bailiffs up a cup of freshly ground coffee when they come round and they'll forget all about the poxy bill.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

I've not pushed my budget up to £200. I want doserless, for sure, and a nice design. Also no plastic, and a stainless steel finish.

So far I've been looking at the ascaso grinders, either the mini i1 or the steel i1. Can anyone tell me which would be better?

And with this new budget, any other recommendations? I'd be happy to go second-hand/refurbished.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Earlepap said:


> I think we all know the answer to that. Just whip the bailiffs up a cup of freshly ground coffee when they come round and they'll forget all about the poxy bill.


Yep, screw the gas bill!


----------

